# Discerning Reader



## dkicklig (Apr 25, 2006)

The Discerning Reader is back now under new ownership. Tim Challies bought the domain name and is now running it. Other than the name it has no relationship with the previous owners and subsequent controversies.

[Edited on 4-25-2006 by dkicklig]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## New wine skin (Apr 25, 2006)

Between RTS-WTS-Mongerism books-Heritage books etc... do we need another online bookstore?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> Between RTS-WTS-Mongerism books-Heritage books etc... do we need another online bookstore?


Don't forget Ant Mart! To answer your question Only if: 1. They're cheaper 2. They have a different selection 3. One can never have enough used booksellers...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 25, 2006)

Marketing is part of it too. Not everyone who finds monergism is going to find this new place, or the others. A business plan is important to any new venture. I wondered about it when monergism went into selling. But hopefully, they have a viable plan. Sometimes, it just makes sense to serve as a retailer, and use CVBBS or someplace as your supplier. That way, the fellow browsing your website doesn't have to go searching around for a book you recommend. Selling is often a matter of trust.


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> ...



Oh yeah, bring on the used book dealers!!


----------



## youthevang (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> Between RTS-WTS-Mongerism books-Heritage books etc... do we need another online bookstore?



It is not a bookstore. Basically it is the old Diet of Bookworms site that has reviews of books so that people can read the review first to see if the book is worth buying. All the books can be purchased at Amazon.com to which he links them.


----------

